# دبلكستين للبيع يوجد ضمانات لسباكة والكهرباء



## tjarksa (26 أغسطس 2011)

الموقع : كما هو في الصورة الدائري 
المساحة : 300مـــتر مربع 
مفصولة بجدارين 
الدور الارضي خدمات 
الدور الثاني غرف نوم 
التسليم شهرين من تاريخ البيع 
يوجد ضمانات لسباكة والكهرباء 
السعر 950 الف قابل لتفاوض 

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?... دبلكســــــــــــــــــــــين متصــــــلــة 
__________________


سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته
0555703140​


----------



## فاصل إعلاني (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: دبلكستين للبيع يوجد ضمانات لسباكة والكهرباء*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

